# Lawyer Inquiry



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone know a lawyer in Ogden, Roy area that would handle a small civil case or that I could talk to and he/she could head us to a lawyer that handle those type cases? Thanks for any assistance.


----------

